# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Street Outlaws

## LakeEffect

Anyone catch the first episode of Street Outlaws from Discovery? It's based in OKC about a supposed group of hot-rodders that race on city streets...

First impression - "reality" TV is faking it too hard nowadays. First scene cut to an "unnamed city street" that was clearly a runway and lit by portable lights (that they didn't even try to hide). Then the "police" show up, and it wasn't a cop car I'd seen anywhere in or around OKC.

I purely watched for the OKC references/visibility. Good shots of OKC here and there.

----------


## Roger S

You might try asking the people following this thread

----------


## Dubya61

> You might try asking the people following this thread


HA!  and THAT thread ends with a direct to another thread.  I assume 4 more threads down the road I'd meet Kevin Bacon!

----------


## dmoor82

I know one of the guys on the show and yes a lot of this is staged! On the other hand what they say about underground street racing in OKC is 100% true! There is a top 10 list and racers from both coast's do come here and for the most part get spanked.Nationally OKC is THE underground hotspot for illegal racing. I myself when younger had a modified race car that pushed 850hp on the dyno and did very stupid things on city streets!If anyone remembers the idiot who video recorded himself going 210 mph on the Kilpatrick turnpike in a black race car during rush hour, this is not an uncommon thing! I realize now 15 years later how stupid and dumb illegal street racing is!

----------


## LakeEffect

Well dangit. I did a search for "Street Outlaws" and nothing popped up. Pete - is there a better way to search?

----------


## dmoor82

Youtube anyone of the racers on the show and you will find videos from 5 years ago to now, also they just don't street race they also make passes at Thunder Valley!The Murder Nova is stupid scary fast!

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Well dangit. I did a search for "Street Outlaws" and nothing popped up. Pete - is there a better way to search?


i've found the best way to search okctalk (and most other sites for that matter)  is google.com  using the site :Embarrassment: kctalk.com in the search bar just following your search words ....  

ie  street outlaws site :Embarrassment: kctalk.com

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

The show is pretty staged...but those dudes really do run those cars on the street, and often.

I've ran a couple of them...they're no joke.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I watched tonight.  Race at the end looked to be filmed out on I-40 Business Route west of El Reno out by the prison.  Seriously, look at it.

----------


## zookeeper

I guess I'll be the first to call this kind of show* irresponsible*. These people should be locked up and their license taken away for a period of time. Instead, they're glorified on national television.

----------


## GaryOKC6

I watched it last night and noticed that one of the garages is located on NW 31st & Western.  I have to wonder if the Cops watch this show for info.

----------


## MikeLucky

> I guess I'll be the first to call this kind of show* irresponsible*. These people should be locked up and their license taken away for a period of time. Instead, they're glorified on national television.


There is a pretty hefty disclaimer at the beginning of the show...




> I watched it last night and noticed that one of the garages is located on NW 31st & Western.  I have to wonder if the Cops watch this show for info.


I would bet that the cops already know who all the "top 10" are and where they live and play.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

The cops know all about them. Have for years...There are videos all over Youtube of these guys as well as another group of dudes that go even faster than the MWSC guys (different kind of racing but equally, if not more, dangerous). But they're careful, they plan thoroughly, and it's not like they line up on NW 10th and Meridian and wheelie down the road at 5PM and in traffic.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> The show is pretty staged...but those dudes really do run those cars on the street, and often.
> 
> I've ran a couple of them...they're no joke.


just curious, do you think they could beat a 458? if so(if they have cars like this or tuned to be in its class), would they race one??????

(I do not own a 458(at this current point in time  :Wink: ) js so i don't make it sound like I do) claimer: i will one day though!

----------


## Urbanized

I watched last night for the first time. Talked to a guy I know who used to street race and is still into hot rods and he says the fact that those guys are from here, that they street race, and that they are among the fastest in the country is indisputable. He actually knows several of them, and raced against a couple (who beat him badly, he adds). He says they are no joke, and specifically that the top guy with the car called Murder Nova is well-known nationally and insanely fast. That said, he agreed the show has quite a bit of scripting.

I also know the shop on Western (Varley's) is legitimately there in business, and has been for years. I've passed it a thousand times. At least one of the cars/competitors has its/his own website and merch: Farmtruck

What I noticed was that in the climactic race scene at the end - I believe the location that OKCisOK4me suggests could be correct; when scouting on the show the guy called Big Chief called it "Route 66" - was that they had generator light towers set up along the course, trailers everywhere, and the whole place was lit up like a Christmas tree. I'm guessing they had permission to film out there, with a permit to close the road or whatever. I would guess those types of locations are negotiated (and even required) by the production company. Now, when they were doing burnouts in parking lots and back streets and getting shooed away by the Po Po I think those scenes might have been more or less impromptu.

I would also share the concern that the show might cause an uptick in illegal street racing activity in town. The danger factor is way too high. Take it to the track.

That said, the show has lots of great OKC building porn!

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> just curious, do you think they could beat a 458? if so(if they have cars like this or tuned to be in its class), would they race one??????
> 
> (I do not own a 458(at this current point in time ) js so i don't make it sound like I do) claimer: i will one day though!


An Italia? Easily. They'd stomp a hole where that Italian lady used to be. Heck, my car will run right with a 458 (on paper anyway...I've yet to come across a 458 owner while at the track with my car), and I don't hold a candle to these guys. I mean...Me racing anybody in their top 10 would be...Well...Like a stock Civic running a stock C6 Corvette. Some of them are running 4 digit horsepower numbers.

Unless we're talking about going around corners, then it's a different race and the 458 would likely run away from them.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I watched last night for the first time. Talked to a guy I know who used to street race and is still into hot rods and he says the fact that those guys are from here, that they street race, and that they are among the fastest in the country is indisputable. He actually knows several of them, and raced against a couple (who beat him badly, he adds). He says they are no joke, and specifically that the top guy with the car called Murder Nova is well-known nationally and insanely fast. That said, he agreed the show has quite a bit of scripting.
> 
> I also know the shop on Western (Varley's) is legitimately there in business, and has been for years. I've passed it a thousand times. At least one of the cars/competitors has its/his own website and merch: Farmtruck
> 
> What I noticed was that in the climactic race scene at the end - I believe the location that OKCisOK4me suggests could be correct; when scouting on the show the guy called Big Chief called it "Route 66" - was that they had generator light towers set up along the course, trailers everywhere, and the whole place was lit up like a Christmas tree. I'm guessing they had permission to film out there, with a permit to close the road or whatever. I would guess those types of locations are negotiated (and even required) by the production company. Now, when they were doing burnouts in parking lots and back streets and getting shooed away by the Po Po I think those scenes might have been more or less impromptu.
> 
> I would also share the concern that the show might cause an uptick in illegal street racing activity in town. *The danger factor is way too high. Take it to the track.*
> 
> That said, the show has lots of great OKC building porn!


Aaaahhhh don't be a square. It's always fun to get out and endanger innocent lives every once in awhile, right? lol. . . 

But seriously though, are there any decent racing tracks in OKC? I've gone to a few, fairly large tbh, go-cart tracks and had some fun. I would love to take some cars that I get every now and then on track and have some fun, without the risk of getting a ticket and killing someone. I really wish they would've built that F1 deal they were looking at awhile back to. 

Also, a couple of questions for anyone who knows.

Do the cops ever sit out there and arrest these guys?(I'm sure they can outrun the cops as cop cars really aren't that fast, I know this for a fact)
Maybe they could EMP them, if the tech is there and not horribly expensive.
Does anyone know the performance class of these vehicles?
Does the OKC police have any specialized cars that are somewhat fast?

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> I watched last night for the first time. Talked to a guy I know who used to street race and is still into hot rods and he says the fact that those guys are from here, that they street race, and that they are among the fastest in the country is indisputable. He actually knows several of them, and raced against a couple (who beat him badly, he adds). He says they are no joke, and specifically that the top guy with the car called Murder Nova is well-known nationally and insanely fast. That said, he agreed the show has quite a bit of scripting.


Oh, the people on that show don't mess around...They LIVE for it, and were for years before the cameras showed up. They spend every dime they have and more on milking that extra .10 seconds off...I know quite a few of them. They're nucking futs.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> An Italia? Easily. They'd stomp a hole where that Italian lady used to be. Heck, my car will run right with a 458 (on paper anyway...I've yet to come across a 458 owner while at the track with my car), and I don't hold a candle to these guys. I mean...Me racing anybody in their top 10 would be...Well...Like a stock Civic running a stock C6 Corvette. Some of them are running 4 digit horsepower numbers.
> 
> Unless we're talking about going around corners, then it's a different race and the 458 would likely run away from them.


WOW, okay. I did not realize that. That's awesome man! I had no idea these were big players and here in OKC. . .

This auto body shop(OKC Bodyworks), near my fathers car lot has a beautiful GTR with 1,400 ponies hiding in the back. I wouldn't mind a quick 5mins with that beauty lol.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Aaaahhhh don't be a square. It's always fun to get out and endanger innocent peoples lives every once in awhile, right? lol. . . 
> 
> But seriously though, are there any decent racing tracks in OKC? I've gone to a few, fairly large tbh, go-cart tracks and had some fun. I would love to take some cars that I get every now and then on track and have some fun, without the risk of getting a ticket and killing someone. I really wish they would've built that F1 deal they were looking at awhile back to. 
> 
> Also, a couple of questions for anyone who knows.
> 
> Do the cops ever sit out there and arrest these guys?(I'm sure they can outrun the cops as cop cars really aren't that fast, I know this for a fact)
> Maybe they could EMP them, if the tech is there and not horribly expensive.
> Does anyone know the performance class of these vehicles?


Cops don't know where they're racing until after they've gone (when they don't have a venue cordoned off like on the show). And no car can outrun their radio...EMP won't work on a carbureted car...Or mechanical fuel injection for that matter.

Local tracks - Thunder Valley in Noble is the drag strip, there's one in Tulsa too. Autox/SCCA stuff is held at both Remington Park and the Sheriff's training facility on NE36th. Full-on road course stuff goes down at Hallett up north.

----------


## Midtowner

The EMP statement is just bizarre. 

You've been watching too much scifi, Panda.

----------


## MikeLucky

> I watched last night for the first time. Talked to a guy I know who used to street race and is still into hot rods and he says the fact that those guys are from here, that they street race, and that they are among the fastest in the country is indisputable. He actually knows several of them, and raced against a couple (who beat him badly, he adds). He says they are no joke, and specifically that the top guy with the car called Murder Nova is well-known nationally and insanely fast. That said, he agreed the show has quite a bit of scripting.
> 
> I also know the shop on Western (Varley's) is legitimately there in business, and has been for years. I've passed it a thousand times. At least one of the cars/competitors has its/his own website and merch: Farmtruck
> 
> What I noticed was that in the climactic race scene at the end - I believe the location that OKCisOK4me suggests could be correct; when scouting on the show the guy called Big Chief called it "Route 66" - was that they had generator light towers set up along the course, trailers everywhere, and the whole place was lit up like a Christmas tree. I'm guessing they had permission to film out there, with a permit to close the road or whatever. I would guess those types of locations are negotiated (and even required) by the production company. Now, when they were doing burnouts in parking lots and back streets and getting shooed away by the Po Po I think those scenes might have been more or less impromptu.
> 
> I would also share the concern that the show might cause an uptick in illegal street racing activity in town. The danger factor is way too high. Take it to the track.
> 
> That said, the show has lots of great OKC building porn!


My impression of the show is that, like you indicated, the testing runs they do are probably impromptu and recorded as they happen while the actual race night scenes are very much regulated and maybe a bit scripted...  It's pretty obvious since the testing runs are so poorly shot. lol.  BUT, having said that, I fully believe that even the "scripted" parts of the show are still depicting very real scenarios and set up to give the viewer an idea of the scene and the environment of what really happens.  And, furthermore I fully believe the races themselves are not scripted as far as the winners and losers.  To make a decently watchable show you have to have some level of control over the production factor and that's why the race nights are likely at least set up and done in that fashion.

And, a big YES to the OKC building porn... lol.  There are bumper shots in and out of almost every scene and/or commercial break that has some pretty great local shots and many of them are very striking HD aerial tracking shots.  Very nice stuff.

----------


## Larry OKC

> OKC building porn


What the heck is _that_?

----------


## Anonymous.

> The EMP statement is just bizarre. 
> 
> You've been watching too much scifi, Panda.


Need for speed!

----------


## zookeeper

> The EMP statement is just bizarre. 
> 
> You've been watching too much scifi, Panda.


Quick OT response here.

Do you think he was really talking about Electromagnetic Pulse? Hummm. Strangely enough The Oklahoman's sister newspaper in DC had a story about this just yesterday.
Lights out: House plan would protect nation's electricity from solar flare, nuclear bomb | WashingtonExaminer.com You have to give Congress an award for best acronyms! (SHIELD Act=Secure High-voltage Infrastructure for Electricity from Lethal Damage)

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> What the heck is _that_?


Lots of skyline shots of downtown and at night thank god...

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> The EMP statement is just bizarre. 
> 
> You've been watching too much scifi, Panda.


It's closer than most think, but you're right. Probably a little too much Scifi mixed in with playing NFS(need for speed). Maybe a little too soon.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> It's closer than most think, but you're right. Probably a little too much Scifi mixed in with playing NFS(need for speed). Maybe a little too soon.


I'm surprised you're not on the show, lol.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> *It's closer than most think*, but you're right. Probably a little too much Scifi mixed in with playing NFS(need for speed). Maybe a little too soon.


lol...

No it isn't.

----------


## Harvey Hudson

When was the last time the Sherrif did an autox?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> lol...
> 
> No it isn't.


Aight, keep thinking that  :Wink:

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> When was the last time the Sherrif did an autox?


I have no idea if he personally participates in autocross events. 

But the Sheriff's training facility is utilized as a course on some weekends by certain clubs. If you're interested in participating, shoot me a PM.


Viper by BurnsyPhoto, on Flickr

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Forgot to mention this on Monday, but while watching this week's episode, I realized that I knew Daddy Dave's sponsor, so that was really cool.  I don't know him personally, but we did bowl on the same league, alongside his wife and son, for probably 4 or 5 seasons.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I think a "Realty Show" about Renegade League Bowlers is overdue.
They could call it "Hell's Keglers" or sumpin' . . .

----------


## OKCTalker

KWTV is reporting on the 6:00 news that the Oklahoma City Police Department is investigating this show, but they're not sure how much they can prosecute because "we know that much of it is staged." 

How embarrassing - to create a show on "outlaw" behavior, have it investigated by the police, but no charges are brought because no actual crime has been committed. 

Sounds like they should exhibit the same disclaimer in car commercials: "Professional driver on closed course."

----------


## RadicalModerate

To re-establish their street cred, they are trying to sign a guest appearance by Honey Boo Boo.

----------


## GaryOKC6

Same thing with the show Moonshiners.  They actually have crew filming the cops and crews filming the moonshiners that they bare trying to catch.  I guess it is hard to prove that it is really moonshine and not water they are selling since it is on TV though.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> KWTV is reporting on the 6:00 news that the Oklahoma City Police Department is investigating this show, but they're not sure how much they can prosecute because "we know that much of it is staged."


I wonder if "is investigating" means that they watch the show a lot.

Now THIS would be a REAL show combining Street Outlaws, Moonshiners and a hint of NBA fever.

The downside of the deal would be that any car chases would be real short, on account of they would involve only a couple of blocks of a recently renamed street in downtown OKC.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

I doubt that Discovery would actually film these guys running 2,000 horsepower cars on the street at go-directly-to-jail-speeds without either having permission...or the law on their side. I mean...What's the statute of limitations on speeding/street racing? I honestly have no idea if that even comes into play...But these episodes currently airing weren't filmed last week. More like last year. I'm pretty sure they had a few seasons in the bag before the first episode aired.

But I have zero firsthand knowledge of any of this...Like I said...Discovery will have their own legal butts covered. 

Also...Those guys on the show...They aren't made up (some of the drama is, for sure). They actually do this stuff weekly without the cameras. Some of them for decades. That's why they have the show I guess. They're crazy, and people love to watch crazy.

What did they say on the news? I didn't watch it, but would be interested.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> I doubt that Discovery would actually film these guys running 2,000 horsepower cars on the street at go-directly-to-jail-speeds without either having permission...or the law on their side. I mean...What's the statute of limitations on speeding/street racing? I honestly have no idea if that even comes into play...But these episodes currently airing weren't filmed last week. More like last year. I'm pretty sure they had a few seasons in the bag before the first episode aired.
> 
> But I have zero firsthand knowledge of any of this...Like I said...Discovery will have their own legal butts covered. 
> 
> Also...Those guys on the show...They aren't made up (some of the drama is, for sure). They actually do this stuff weekly without the cameras. Some of them for decades. That's why they have the show I guess. They're crazy, and people love to watch crazy.
> 
> What did they say on the news? I didn't watch it, but would be interested.


I've wondered about the legal issues since episode 1. They openly say they're doing this and let it be filmed with names and faces. They even show their places of business. Is that enough to arrest or is street racing something the police would have to actually catch you in the act?

----------


## RadicalModerate

Did you see the episode where some of the guys obtained a vehicle that looked like a police car, dressed up like law enforcement officers and scared another group of the guys into thinking that they were busted?  They, the perps, got arrested.  Not for impersonating police officers, for impersonating quality entertainment.  (not to mention "reality")

----------


## kevinpate

Half watched that show.  thought they were geared up as (fake) private security folk?

----------


## RadicalModerate

I guess that a fake private security person is even less real than a fake police officer.
The fine should have been doubled.  Oh . . . wait: There was nothing fine about any of this.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Can't have a few seasons wrapped up. All the skyline shots include a craneless and complete Devon Tower. Obviously they could have post edited those shots in.

----------


## LakeEffect

> I've wondered about the legal issues since episode 1. They openly say they're doing this and let it be filmed with names and faces. They even show their places of business. Is that enough to arrest or is street racing something the police would have to actually catch you in the act?


Actually catch you in the act is best. However, not sure if it's linked in this thread or on The Lost Ogle, but there's a story from Purcell or Pauls Valley about Discovery being in town to use the airport to film at night. It's horribly faked (the TV version). Not to say that these guys, and others, don't do it illegally when not being filmed.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Pretty sure I stated this on the first page but all the race scenes at the end of every episode were shot out on Business I-40/Route 66 west of El Reno out by the prison.  At the end of one shot you can clearly see the highway sign that says "Fort Reno, Next Right".  They have lights set up and everything.  No way they shot out there on multiple occasions.  I'm certain that they got permission to do a ton of racing on one night only and closed that stretch off for that purpose and then cut and spliced all the races into each episode.  The show is majorly staged but the people are real.  I'm sure off the show, they do race illegally all the time and not on Route 66 one bit now cause the local authorities would be patrolling that place like no other now.

----------


## Bigrayok

> Pretty sure I stated this on the first page but all the race scenes at the end of every episode were shot out on Business I-40/Route 66 west of El Reno out by the prison.  At the end of one shot you can clearly see the highway sign that says "Fort Reno, Next Right".  They have lights set up and everything.  No way they shot out there on multiple occasions.  I'm certain that they got permission to do a ton of racing on one night only and closed that stretch off for that purpose and then cut and spliced all the races into each episode.  The show is majorly staged but the people are real.  I'm sure off the show, they do race illegally all the time and not on Route 66 one bit now cause the local authorities would be patrolling that place like no other now.


I know they filmed out in El Reno but I think they shot some races at the Pauls Valley airport also. A lot of the drivers on the show race in legitimate races at drag strips all over this part of the country. On Farm Truck's website he has listed car shows and races he has participated in at different racetracks including Thunder Valley in Noble. For the police to charge the racers, they probably need to catch them in the act, answer a citizen complaint, or investigate an accident that occurs as the result of the racing. I am sure the OKCPD know all about the racing. 

I enjoyed watching the show because I knew very little about the racing or the culture around it. I talked to a friend of mine this summer that knows some of the guys on the show and he told me about some of them and where they are located. How much they actually race illegally these days, I do not know. I wonder if they pull the Texas guys in that were on the last episode if there is a second season? 

Bigray in Ok

----------


## Bigrayok

A friend of mine ran into two of the guys on the show last Saturday. They said they were starting to tape new episodes for the second season this week.

Bigray in Ok

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Can't have a few seasons wrapped up. All the skyline shots include a craneless and complete Devon Tower. Obviously they could have post edited those shots in.


Sure they can. They just film a TON of crap...Then fill it full of fluff and stretch it out over several seasons.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Sure they can. They just film a TON of crap...Then fill it full of fluff and stretch it out over several seasons.


Read the second sentence...

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Read the second sentence...


I read it the first time. They could have shot 6 seasons worth of material in a few months. 

I don't know whether or not they did something like that. But it would make sense from a cost overhead standpoint. Bigray's post seems to point to that not being the case, but some of my friends have stated otherwise.

*shrugs*

I don't really care either way. As I've said...I know a few of those guys (not frequent friends or anything, but we know each other)...And I still don't watch the show. It's damn horrible.

----------


## kevinpate

> ... still don't watch the show. It's damn horrible.


Nah. DVR it, set volume low, doze off long before first race is aired. Wake up, get a drink, press play, miss race again. One of the better insomnia cures out there.

----------


## BobbyV

All these posts and nobody has a favorite outlaw?

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> I read it the first time. They could have shot 6 seasons worth of material in a few months. 
> 
> I don't know whether or not they did something like that. But it would make sense from a cost overhead standpoint. Bigray's post seems to point to that not being the case, but some of my friends have stated otherwise.
> 
> *shrugs*
> 
> I don't really care either way. As I've said...I know a few of those guys (not frequent friends or anything, but we know each other)...And I still don't watch the show. It's damn horrible.


the way I read your post regarding my quote is arguing against the same thing which is unnecessary. 

Its whatever. I know people on the show too. I only caught it a couple of times cause I don't have cable.

Move along here. Nothing to see..lol.

----------

